# tsw 18 8.5 +35 fit?



## difran25 (Jun 19, 2013)

will a tsw 18 8.5 +35 fit in 05 stock gto. if so what size tire will work? thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They will be 1/4" more inside, no problem, and 3/4" more to the outside. It will take fender cutting/rolling and maybe get 265s on. It's hard to say with complete accuracy when you push the limits as these cars are not built with strict tolerances and what someone says works with their car may not work on yours without rubbing.


----------



## difran25 (Jun 19, 2013)

what if i didnt go so big with the 265. what if i did a 250 or 255? do you think they wouldnt rub? im trying not to cut or roll.....


----------



## bencbenji (Jun 26, 2013)

*Tsw*

Yeah I run TSW's with a +35 offset in the rear on mine, I also run a 275, but I had to completely roll my fenders to get them to fit. Fender rolling isn't a big deal, and my paint didn't crack at all.


----------



## difran25 (Jun 19, 2013)

what size are the fronts? is the front rolled?


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Depends on any suspension changes have. If you are running stock height you have a better chance of not rubbing on 265. If you go 275 you should clear the outside but may have problems on the inside. You just need to move the inside with a bfh a little to make room. The 275's look really nice on the back end of our cars.


----------



## difran25 (Jun 19, 2013)

the rims came with 225 18 40 on the front and 255 18 35 on the backs. both fit with no rub any where.the fronts i think im going to switch to 235 18 35 and the back i think ill keep at 255.


----------

